# Confusion over referral - please help!



## Maz78 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi there, I'm new to this group but have already found it really helpful.

Basically I'm confused over the referral system. We are in Oxfordshire and were referred for our first appointment this week at the IRS in Oxford where we were told that we don't qualify for NHS IVF treatment as I am 38 (OH is 46). We have unexplained fertility and have been trying for 21 months.

The issue is that we are moving to Dorset at the end of July and I had not realised that Dorset offer IVF treatment up to the age of 41. We decided to start the process up here and then commute if necessary as we wanted to get started.

My doctor told me that if we started treatment with an NHS trust we would have to complete it with them and couldn't swap or transfer- this was fine at the time as I thought we would just commute but now we are not able to have treatment and will have to pay privately.

I realise this is a bit jumbled - a bit like my brain at the moment. Basically, I don't know if we can reapply for treatment once we get to Dorset as we have applied already up here but been told we are not eligible. Does anyone know if we can apply in Dorset, as it seems we would be eligible there and it would save us about £6000!

If anyone has understood my ramblings and can offer any advice I would be really grateful. 
Thank you xx


----------



## Poppy41London (Apr 8, 2015)

I can't give you any information as I don't think there is anything clear cut about the way they decide to offer treatment vs not. However, if I was you, I would sign up with a GP in Dorset and just ask to be referred for investigations/treatment. They may say no but from what you have said it doesn't seem you have had any treatment on the NHS because you are refused due to age at your current location. So you wouldn't be transferring, you would be starting from scratch. Good luck with it. It's so unfair the way the system is so different around the country but if it works in your favour, go for it!!


----------



## Hannahconfused (May 6, 2016)

But you won't have actually had any treatment at that point will you? I don't think investigations count as treatment. If you'd already had a cycle of IVF you would not be entitled to another one- looks like in Dorset they give you one go. They may ask you to go through all of the same investigations you have had in Oxford but I agree that you should just go to the GP in Dorset and ask for a referral.

http://www.dorsetccg.nhs.uk/Downloads/aboutus/Policies/Clinical/Policies%20from%20Sept%202014/Criteria%20Based%20Access%20Protocol%20-%20Fertility%20Policy.pdf
/links


----------

